# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Paketler kayıp

## turukbil

Tam bir rezalet Türkiyeye giden paketler postanede kayıp oluyor. Dünyanın neresinde böyle posthane var. Bir bana söylesin, adamalar memur değil, dolanmdırıcı, olacak şey değil. Frankfurt'tan İstanbul'a gönderdiğim paketler kayıp oldu.

----------

